# Fat Arrows for 3D



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

"You can't loose with 22'S" I have had the best results with Gold Tip 22'S Pro grade. I use then for hunting and 3D.


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

I use CXL 250 s


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

gold tip x cutters, 26.75 inches long, g-nocks, g nock bushings, 90 grn gt points, and 1.87 flex fletch vanes, and they are flyers and line grabbers, plus they hog the 12 ring


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

Knobby said it all right there. The diameter of the walkin stick just may be the deciding factor between cuttin the line or bein just outside.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Darrell,
You know my set-up for 3-D and my indoor set-up. I'm guessing Dave said something about the arrow size? I've never head that, but I thought speed had more to do with it then size. 

I think I know of an arrow that might be good for you. I believe Arrow Dynamics makes it. It is tapered, might be of some use to you.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

T.B. said:


> Hey Darrell,
> You know my set-up for 3-D and my indoor set-up. I'm guessing Dave said something about the arrow size? I've never head that, but I thought speed had more to do with it then size.
> 
> I think I know of an arrow that might be good for you. I believe Arrow Dynamics makes it. It is tapered, might be of some use to you.


Hey T.B.

Of course Dave had something to say about it. Doesn't he have something to say about everything?  

As far as the speed...if my ACCs weight 300 gr. then if I shoot a fat arrow that only weighs 260 to 270. I don't think I'd be loosing any speed there. That's just my thinking.

I check out the arrow you're talking about.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

29" Easton Lightspeed 400's with Carbon Express inserts and 60 gr tips, 2.3" Duravanes weighing in @ 336 gr. I have chronographed these @ 291 fps out of my 05 Protec, 58lbs, 31.5 draw. 

I know in the competitve world these are too fast, but I just shoot foam for fun with a friend and his son. 

Walt


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

22 series GoldTips here. I haven't noticed the wind affecting them any. I think arrow weight has as much to do with "wind drift" as anything. That being said, we're talking 3D here to 50 yds. Field and Fita yardages might be a different story......


----------



## Smooth Shot (Apr 20, 2005)

I use lots of different types of arrows depending on my set up.
Useing a fast bow set close to 70 lbs I use a fatter arrow like the CX 350,
or at 60 lbs i may switch to a 250. However i still like the Gold Tip XT's
I'm shooting a smaller Gold Tip Ultra Light right now that I really like to hunt with and 3-D shoot with. I still like the fatter ones though I'll probably go back to them after deer season.I know that doesnt really answer your question but It gives you some options. 
Shoot What You Feel Comfortable With!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Love My X-cutters :d


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I switched to the fatboys, I figure I picked up 6-8 points per shoot.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Fatboy 400 for 3D and Fatboy 340 for hunting. Fatboy or 2613 X7 for spots.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

T.B. said:


> Hey Darrell,
> You know my set-up for 3-D ....... but I thought speed had more to do with it then size. .


I keep trying to tell my wife that ......


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I love my CXL 2s...


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Fat arrows*

CX Linejammer 250's :shade:


----------

